# Cementing with copper



## Platdigger (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone know, 
if there are any elements, 
other than precious metals, 
that if present in an acidic solution, 
will cement out with copper?

such as rare earths, etcetera...?


----------



## Irons (Jun 23, 2010)

Platdigger said:


> Does anyone know,
> if there are any elements,
> other than precious metals,
> that if present in an acidic solution,
> ...


In acid solution:
Hydrogen 0.00V +1>0
Sb .204V +3>0
As .240V +3>0
Bi .317V +3>0
Re .415V +7>0
Cu .520V +1>0
Se .740V +4>0
Rh .760V +3>0
Ag .799V +1>0
Hg .854V +2>0
Pd .915 +2>0
Ir .926V +4>0
Pt 1.19V +2>0
Au 1.52V +1>0


----------



## nōnāgintā trēs (Dec 10, 2012)

I cement silver with copper. I could never get it to work with my gold.


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 10, 2012)

I should add that I have found tellurium at least is another.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 12, 2012)

nōnāgintā trēs said:


> I cement silver with copper. I could never get it to work with my gold.



Some oxidizer may be necessary to start the copper chloride reaction similar to AP. Have you tried running an air pump?


----------



## core (Nov 3, 2013)

Re: Cementing with copper

Platdigger wroteoes anyone know,
if there are any elements,
other than precious metals,
that if present in an acidic solution,
will cement out with copper?

such as rare earths, etcetera...?


In acid solution:
Hydrogen 0.00V +1>0
Sb .204V +3>0
As .240V +3>0
Bi .317V +3>0
Re .415V +7>0
Cu .520V +1>0
Se .740V +4>0
Rh .760V +3>0
Ag .799V +1>0
Hg .854V +2>0
Pd .915 +2>0
Ir .926V +4>0
Pt 1.19V +2>0
Au 1.52V +1>0

Your lack of words can be confusing here. Only metals listed below copper will cement out, right? By cementing with silver, I would eliminate Se and Rh?


----------



## MysticColby (Nov 5, 2013)

your reading of that reactivity series is correct. however:
I've heard that silver is too close to gold in the series to do any meaningful cementing.
also, gold is usually in solution as gold chloride. if silver did cement the gold out of solution, it would form silver chloride, which is not very soluble and will form a crust on the silver preventing any further cementing.


----------



## Charles Connor (Nov 5, 2013)

The cemented silver and the AgCl2 are not good for working, i have not done the cleaning process that the HOKE book says for the AgCl2 to get the fine silver, so i do not know if doing this would make it workable, so... gotta try this method


----------



## Geo (Nov 8, 2013)

i have read other members say that cementing gold out of solution on copper is as far as they process. it is very effective if your goal is to reclaim gold that is not pure for its resale value. this is mostly done by individuals with their own material because, personally, i couldnt see anyone doing a toll refine without trying to get the gold as pure as possible. if you are just trying to get your gold to a salable state and purity is not an issue, cementing on copper is the easiest and quickest method of reclaiming gold by far.


----------



## core (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes Geo,

And thanks for the reply. I have successfully refined au using AP and AR, but this is an ore im working with. The cemented metals are mostly silver colored and hg is present. The au is very, very fine. It would be considered a carlin type ore- I think. Im considering hiring a consultant to help me set up or possibly sending material to one of you guys that are experienced and equipped for such.

I need to know how to handle this. The melt temperature exceeds 1150 degrees C. It cements with copper. Ive been unsuccessful in makeing a separation, but will continue to try. Even if I knew exactly what was in the material- it would take me sometime to even become efficient at its refining. I could process to whatever level is best for both parties. 

Should I gather the cemented values and call them stock pot material when I order another assay? This will be my third try so I need to make certain that I classify the material properly and order the correct tests. If I try to sell the cemented values how would I go about that? Make arrangement with refiner- send it to their recognized assayer, then the assayer sends the material to them? What would the difference in payout be for me to refine myself? I plan to have an ongoing operation and would like to establish some longterm relations with a refiner. What is the standard- contracted amount of material recieved and pay on individual lot assays? Or with a good trust established, negotiate pay based on recovered and refined values for each lot with only an original assay? Does the refiner work off of percentage or what in relations to a mine operation? 

Then there is the disposal of any hazardous materials. If my understanding is correct then they can be shipped back to me and put back in the mine as pbo or hgs? I was told that but am not for certain of its legallity.

Thanks, 
Core


----------



## butcher (Nov 11, 2013)

Core,
If you put gold into solution The mercury and lead will be in the waste you have now, no these cannot be put back into the mine, by leaching the ore you have put them into a different more dangerous state than the were when in the rock or mine originally, putting this back into the mine it could end up in someones drinking water. this toxic waste needs to be dealt with properly and responsibly, so that you are not poisoning people with the waste you generate, to do this you need to educate yourself, preferably before trying to leach any ore, so that you will have an understanding of the chemistry and the danger of what you are doing, and how to properly handle these dangers.

Gold in solution as a chloride, (silver, lead and mercury are insoluble as chlorides).


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 11, 2013)

I would say at the least, get an xrf done to your precips to be sure you have any values there
before, sending them off to a refiner.
I know many here will say there are simple chemical tests you could do instead. But at this point,
until perhaps some more study and practice, it may just put this ore to rest.
You may have found some leverite ore.


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 12, 2013)

Platdigger said:


> You may have found some leverite ore.


LOL :!: 
It took me a while to figure that one out and thanks to google I had millions of references to what it's not :lol:


----------

